# disable beetel 220BXI router firewall



## hash!! (Oct 26, 2007)

hi!
i have a beetel router... the one airtel gives with its broadband connections...
it says *Beetel 220BXI ADSL2+* Modem on the router.... problem is, that it has a firewall enabled by default, and when i access the router settings at 192.168.1.1, theres no option to disable it... and the darn thing is blocking ports...
anyone got any solutions to it?
thanks in advance..


----------



## anand1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi guy there is no such Hardware Firewall present in the Beetel 220BX model. Look if you have any firewall installed or not and disable your windows firewall as well. Now even if the site doesn't open then...

Then check if you have any Proxy used in your system or not. For checking if your system has Proxy setting or not .
Follow...
Open IE - go to Tool - Internet Options - Connections - LAN Settings
Look if at the bottom any entry is made for the Proxy or not . If no entry then it is okey and if some entry is made then remove and reconfigure it.

Even then the site doesnot open then

Then check one thing. If you try to open page and just in a fraction of seconds the message comes that "Page Couldn't Be Displayed" . If it is so then one thing you can do.Your Windows has been corrupted try installing the fresh one.

After following all this check you are surely to surf you net connection dude.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually there IS a firewall on the modem..

@hash!!: Open *192.168.1.1/main.html

Goto Advanced Setup -> NAT -> Virtal Servers.. Then add your current PC IP there (server section)

Start port: 1
End Port: 65535
Protocol: TCP/UDP

Then save and reboot.


----------



## hash!! (Oct 26, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Actually there IS a firewall on the modem..
> 
> @hash!!: Open *192.168.1.1/main.html
> 
> ...


 
ahhh... thanks a ton bro... i was accessing 192.168.1.1 all this while.... and theres only a handful of editable settings in there, felt too weird... but this is perfect dude... i've looked through a lot about port forwarding and stuff and it all went over my head...
thing is, that airtel gives dynamic ips... keeps changing, so every time i restart my pc, the connection will assign a new ip address, nulling the one i've entered in the server column... so isnt there a way i could brigde the connection directly to my computer, instead of the router being assigned the ip address and blocking ports?

the ip i need to enter would be the one i get from the ipconfig /all command, right?
i mean thats what they call the 'static ip'? the one the router reports to?


----------

